# Dirt jump bikes vs freeride bikes for jumping?



## carl1864 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've looked everywhere for the answer to this, but just can't the answer to it.

Its sort of a 2 part question.

1. Freeride seems to invlove lots and lots of massive jumps, obviously dirt jumping is all about lots of jumps also. So how do you really differentiate the two styles? And how does a person decide on a dirt jumper vs a freeride bike?

2. Which type of bike jumps better overall, and how does its suspension affect that. Dirt jumpers are obviously made for jumping and they are hardtail, so it would make me assume hardtail is better for jumping. However I see snapshots of people doing massive jumps on full suspension bikes. So which is overall better for jumping? Or is one better for certain types of jumps, and the other better for other types of jumps?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Dirt jumpers are designed for jumping into the air, so enable strong power transfer and are light.

Freeride bikes are designed for dropping off stuff, so relaxed stable geometry and soak everything up suspension.

If you huck (big drop off) a dirt jump bike, it will be very hard on the rider and take skill not to crash.

If you dirt jump a freeride bike, you will have trouble getting it upto speed and the suspension will activly try to keep you on the ground.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*As CG noted...*

a dirt jumper is going to be comparatively lighter and designed to be air friendly and manuverable. They are also desinged to be "flickable" in the air for stunts, which is also a part of dirt jumping. Nak-Naks, tail whips, etc. It'll also likely be a hardtail, single speed, and have a short travel (about 100mm) suspension fork that is set up very firm. It really won't be designed for trail riding at all for the most part. They're more designed for jump park riding.

A Freeride bike is designed to be rideable on the trails (just about any trail). Though not a bike you'd really want to pedal up hill, but it can be done if you're not in any hurry and have the legs for it. They shine descending, are usually full suspension (though there are FR hardtails out there). Though desiged to handle big air and drops ans such, they aren't designed specifically for jumping or the style of jumps that you'd take with a DJ bike.

The bottom line is, a true DJ bike and an Free Ride bike are to VERY different animals. Just because both riding styles include jumps doesn't mean the bikes are "cross compatable", they aren't. For examples of what FR and DJ really are google "cycling", and then "dirt jump" and "free ride" respectively. You'll see the difference.

Good Dirt


----------

